# Collector new to this forum!



## bmbl.bty (May 12, 2020)

Hi, I'm bee!  I've been working on practicing my makeup skills and eventually plan on making a youtube channel.  I've got just about everything ABH has produced thus far, a ton of glossier things, some Charlotte Tilbury, and the rest are just random palettes including Mothership V.  I eventually want to collect everything from each line and make displays for them with my 3D printer but I'm dealing with some issues with it right now.  Anyway here's my current setup and what I've collected over the past ~2 years 

I hope you guys like it!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 13, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

